# Attn: Group that just came over from Z31.com



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We recently had a hand full of guys begin posting in the Z31 section that all came to Nissan Forums from Z31.com ( no reason to name names).. The goal was to obviously have fun at the expense on one of the NF moderators.

Time for the game to end.

In most cases you would have already been banned as trolls. Plenty of warnings have been given. Your knowledge is not in question and is welcome, only the way its been used up until this point is the problem.

We would like for you to stay on at Nissan Forum to contribute in a positive manner and use your knowledge to help others, however we will not tolerate this forum being turned into a playground for flame wars, cussing, and personal attacks. People come here for help, not to see a bunch of childish acting adults bickering back and forth.


Everyone has been warned... Everyone involved has two strikes..


----------



## OK85ZX (Jul 18, 2004)

Edit: The goal was not the intent to have fun, that was a side effect. The goal was to further inform the community of a moderators incorrect information handouts, and to defend fellow board members who were called out by an NF moderator who said his posts were useless, when in fact he posts useful information, and correct information.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

OK85ZX said:


> Edit: The goal was not the intent to have fun, that was a side effect. The goal was to further inform the community of a moderators incorrect information handouts, and to defend fellow board members who were called out by an NF moderator who said his posts were useless, when in fact he posts useful information, and correct information.


He could have all the information in the world, but it's useless if posted in an elitist and insulting manner. That goes for the rest of you guys too.


----------



## OK85ZX (Jul 18, 2004)

Please, englighten me as to why the tone of information matters if the information is correct?

Also, please try and justify to me that you would rather use wrong information given nicely than correct information given in an egotistical tone. Sure the earlier might be easier to hear... but I don't want to mess up my car just because I like people being nice to me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why is it seemingly impossible for you to give information in a nice was and to "Creatively/Nicely Critisize" information that is not correct. Is that a limitation for you?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85ZX said:


> Please, englighten me as to why the tone of information matters if the information is correct?
> 
> Also, please try and justify to me that you would rather use wrong information given nicely than correct information given in an egotistical tone. Sure the earlier might be easier to hear... but I don't want to mess up my car just because I like people being nice to me.


Because no one is inclined to listen to someone who is being a jerk, even if he is right. And I haven't seen any misinformation given out so far that would be able to mess up anyones car.... In fact, the misinformation involved would have no effect at all.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You guys are just too funny. I'm not even sure when or what thread I was refering to. I'm not even sure how Morgan found out. I didn't ask for "help". But I could have been drunk and laughed about it in the chatroom one night.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> This is a message board for adults, not a chatroom for 12 year olds. You should at least try to use correct punctuation and spelling..


All I ask is that everyone that came over apply the same rules you have listed in your signature to this forum.

With the addition of dropping the attitudes.. 

I don't think that's too much to ask in order to have a pleasent area for all Z31 owners.

I think we should also break the Z31 content into it's own area under Nissan Z instead of having it under 240,280...etc..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

OK85ZX said:


> Please, englighten me as to why the tone of information matters if the information is correct?
> 
> Also, please try and justify to me that you would rather use wrong information given nicely than correct information given in an egotistical tone. Sure the earlier might be easier to hear... but I don't want to mess up my car just because I like people being nice to me.


Drop the arrogant attitude.. 

Tone..makes all the difference in the world.. 

Are you more likely to take the advice of a coherant sounding person that is willing to take the time to answer your questions or are you more willing to take the advice of a person that is acting like a know it all ass?


_Example: Q: Does anyone make a CAI for my car?

A: Yes, if you had any sense you would know so and so makes one that's proven to show good power gains you moron.._

Or do you answer the question and show the person some respect? Even if you have a problem with someones answer, that you may feel is wrong or misleading, you don't get into a shouting match and act like a jerk...it helps no one.. state your case and move on..

You weren't born with this knowledge.. you had to learn it... now pass on the knowledge to others in a postive way...

Or leave..


----------



## THE BIG ONE (Oct 30, 2005)

myoung said:


> _Example: Q: Does anyone make a CAI for my car?
> 
> A: Yes, if you had any sense you would know so and so makes one that's proven to show good power gains you moron.._


There's no such thing as "Cold Air Intakes", and those who use that term are idiots and morons. For example, an alunimum pipe that houses a filter inside the engine bay doesn't make it cold air. Likewise, a pipe that relocates the filter to a fresh air source, coming from the outside, is still not cold air. It's just fresh air.

Unless of course you're talking about your intercooler on a turbo or supercharged car, cold air intakes don't exist, for any car. Bad example.



myoung said:


> You weren't born with this knowledge.. you had to learn it... now pass on the knowledge to others in a postive way...


Exactly, and with learning means not asking someone to spoon feed you every step of the way. You're not learning much that way, you're mimicing. Apes can do the same thing. Learning requires a higher level of intelligence, and a desire to want to learn. This requires more than just, "_OMFG, WTF, GUYS GUYS WHAT HAPPENED? MY CAR DIED AND IT WON'T START. WHAT DO I DO? HUH? NO, I HAVEN'T CHECKED ANYTHING? HUH? NO, I HAVEN'T DOWNLOADED OR BOUGHT A MANUAL/FSM, NOR CAN I READ ONE IF I HAD ONE. NO, I HAVEN'T CHECKED ANYTHING. NO, I CAN'T PHRASE AN INTELLIGENT QUESTION TO ASK._"

I wasn't planning on posting anything in this thread, until I read your last response containing wrong information.



Take it easy,
Mike M.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

THE BIG ONE said:


> There's no such thing as "Cold Air Intakes", and those who use that term are idiots and morons. For example, an alunimum pipe that houses a filter inside the engine bay doesn't make it cold air. Likewise, a pipe that relocates the filter to a fresh air source, coming from the outside, is still not cold air. It's just fresh air.
> 
> Unless of course you're talking about your intercooler on a turbo or supercharged car, cold air intakes don't exist, for any car. Bad example.
> .


this is the exact attitude that Mike is talking about, I'm not even going to get into the whole "it's not cold aair.." argument, but the attitude... the "idiots and morons" part. you can't hold a simple conversation. Sure you have a wealth of knowledge. I know where It comes from. the fact that you cant civily talk to anyone so instead you sit by yourself fiddling with your car... Hey, you got a big e-dick... good for you. If this forum pains you too much, please leave,. you don't want to be here, we dont want you here... buh bye


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

THE BIG ONE said:


> There's no such thing as "Cold Air Intakes", and those who use that term are idiots and morons. For example, an alunimum pipe that houses a filter inside the engine bay doesn't make it cold air. Likewise, a pipe that relocates the filter to a fresh air source, coming from the outside, is still not cold air. It's just fresh air.
> 
> Unless of course you're talking about your intercooler on a turbo or supercharged car, cold air intakes don't exist, for any car. Bad example.
> 
> ...


Obviously you don't get it......Some people just enjoy arguing, I see you're one of them..

It's not a Big Mac because it's not that big..  Same thing you just said about the CAI example.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

myoung said:


> I think we should also break the Z31 content into it's own area under Nissan Z instead of having it under 240,280...etc..


Oh you're just trying to seperate us from the good kids and put us in the timeout room, aren't you? :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think this place should be a seperate section as well.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

myoung said:


> I think we should also break the Z31 content into it's own area under Nissan Z instead of having it under 240,280...etc..


Agreed!


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

I first went on Z31.com when my friend told me about it. I don't know how, but I found my way to these forums, and I love it  

_Can't we all just get along_ and fight against the other car brands instead of us fighting against each other ?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

nissan300zxmike said:


> I first went on Z31.com when my friend told me about it. I don't know how, but I found my way to these forums, and I love it
> 
> _Can't we all just get along_ and fight against the other car brands instead of us fighting against each other ?


Word!




 :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Oh you're just trying to seperate us from the good kids and put us in the timeout room, aren't you? :fluffy:


 Is possible to have one post without being a smart ass?.. are you guys all brothers?.. share screen names?.. because you seem like the same guy over and over.... The first day it was annoying.. the second day it was aggrevating.. it's just old and lame now..


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

i am a member of z31.com, but am not here to cause trouble, so i will be on my best behaviour.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dales86t said:


> i am a member of z31.com, but am not here to cause trouble, so i will be on my best behaviour.



Then you are more than welcome.. :thumbup: 

We just want to keep this forum a postive place for everyone. We won't allow a hand full of jerks to create an enviorment that is unenjoyable for the rest of the members.

We are all here to gain knowledge and to share knowlwedge.. There are plenty of forums that are ran by the lunitics, this one won't be..


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

myoung said:


> Is possible to have one post without being a smart ass?.. are you guys all brothers?.. share screen names?.. because you seem like the same guy over and over.... The first day it was annoying.. the second day it was aggrevating.. it's just old and lame now..


It was supposed to be a joke. Guess the humor has been lost lately. Understandable.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

myoung said:


> I think we should also break the Z31 content into it's own area under Nissan Z instead of having it under 240,280...etc..


I agree. I think that would be awesome to have a section for 240, 260, and 280's, and a seperate section for Z31's.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> why would you go to Z31? you own a 240sx, they dont even talk about them there
> 
> 
> 
> it would be a lot less confusing


We have a 240 section, he's more than welcome in there. Some of those guys really know their stuff.


----------

